# API General Cure Powder to treat Hole in the Head disease?



## RLP (Nov 1, 2008)

My female midas cichlid has Hole in the Head disease. It's still in the early stages. Will this cure it:

http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Produ ... oductID=62

?


----------



## Mindcrime121 (Nov 3, 2008)

I think that treats an intestinal parisite that is often found in cichlids suffering from HITH, which is why they claim it's the cause, but it's mostly been debunked from what I was recently reading. Claims that this (or any other medication) cures HITH are primarily a ploy to sell more meds. Start with 50% water changes and remove any carbon in your filter, as some research has indicated carbon (or most likely carbon dust that washes off into your water column) could be a cause. Reduce feading and make sure all the food is being eaten within 2 minutes and not faling to the bottom of the tank as well. Also vary the diet and ensure it's getting all the vitamins and minerals it needs, as it could be a deficiency sinilar to scurvey in humans who do not get enough vitimin C back when sailors spent months at sea at a time and could not store oranges or such on a voyage. The vast majority of the research I was reading indicated that HITH is very often (usually) related to water quality and in tests, improving the water quality alone has cured (put into remission) like 60% of test cases. Lastly, limit or cut out "feeder fish" (goldfish, minnows, guppies) from it's diet.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I have never used meds, but I cured my oscar HITH by using aquarium salt, and water changes.


----------

